# SPS-Forumstreffen 2012



## Markus (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier gibts das Anmeldeformular für das Forumstreffen 2012 in 88356 Ostrach.

Auch dieses Jahr haben wir für Samstag wieder 2 Fachvorträge:
ATEX mit Pepperl+Fuchs
TwinCat 3 mit BECKHOFF

Über eine schnelle Anmeldung würde ich mich freuen!
Danke!


Teilnehmer:
1. Markus
2. Joe
3. Tschoke
4. Pfister
5. ALgG
6. manyman25
7. van
8. Zottel
9. Grizzly88
10. Gerhard Bäuerle
11. vollmi
12. Herbe
13. Uwe Westenhöfer / PHOENIX CONTACT 
14. Axel Hulsch (IBH-Softec)
15. ohm200x
16. Andreas Sommerfeld (beckhof)
17. Stefan Dillmann (Beckhoff)
18. Simon Hund
19. Armin Uhl
20. Andreas Heim
21. Markus Sommer
22. Bernhard Fischer
23. Frank Greisle


naja dann noch ein paar aus der Gegend bzw. aus unserem Laden...


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (11 Mai 2012)

Wer war denn der Depp, der die Mail verfasst hat? Ist es so schwer, das verdammte BCC-Feld zu benutzen???


----------



## Markus (11 Mai 2012)

Der Depp war ich...
Es ist mir auch oberpeinlich!
Aber es war nur eine Serie betroffen, der Großteil war mit BCC...

Tut mir wirklich leid!


----------



## Markus (15 Mai 2012)

Habe die Liste mit den Teilnehmern oben upgedatet.
Ganz besonders freue ich mich dass Zottel dieses Jahr wieder kommen wird!
Aber auch auf alle anderen bin ich sehr gespannt.

Wie gesagt, jeder ist eingeladen!


----------



## manyman25 (17 Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,

allso ich bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei. Mein Chef lässt mich am Freitag etwas eher los, ach ja einen Firmenwagen für das Wochenende gibts auch noch. So bin dann erstmal weg am Samstag gehts für 3 Wochen nach Irland mal ein wenig Land und Leute kennen lernen.

Gruß Many


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2012)

es sind wieder zwei teilnehmer dazugekommen.
sind noch ein paar von euch am überlegen?
ein paar mehr dürften es schon noch werden...


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2012)

sagt mal leute?
ist das euer ernst? wenn da nicht noch ein paar anmeldungen kommen, dann blas ich die aktion wieder ab...


----------



## Markus (8 Juni 2012)

sogar das thema "spammer" hat nach 2 tagen mehr hits als das hier...


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo Markus, sei nicht traurig, aber ich denke schon, dass die beiden Themen dieses Jahr nicht gerade den totalen Mainstream bedienen. Wenn ich es vermeiden kann, vermeide ich TC3. Das ich nich generell gegen C2.X oder C3 bin sieht man daran, das ich zum Beispiel OpCon oder WAGO oder Eckelmann gerne einsetzte. Ja und ATEX habe ich noch nie eingesetzt. Ich wäre schon gern gekommen, aber 1200 Kilometer sind mir speziell für diese Themen zu viel.    Grüße   Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2012)

Außerdem sind 13 sichere Teilnehmer besser als 25 unsichere, bei den NRW Treffen
wird die große Liste vor Toreschluß auch immer kürzer.


----------



## marlob (8 Juni 2012)

Mich hätten beide Themen interessiert. Aber wie schon mal geschrieben. Der Termin passt überhaupt nicht dieses Jahr.
Schade. Ich hoffe trotzdem das sich noch einige anmelden. Auch wenn einem die Themen nicht zusagen, ist es doch immer eine gute Gelegenheit sich persönlich zu treffen. Und das leckere Bier und das gute Essen bei Familie Uhl sind auch nicht zu verachten.
Oder hat jemand Angst vorm Gemeinderat?


----------



## manyman25 (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

um das Thema SPS-Forumsreffen mal wieder ein wenig zu befeueren. Ich bin gerne bereit auch jemand mitzunehmen allso drei Plätze sind frei. Ich bin auch bereit einen kleinen Umweg zu machen die Betonung liegt auf klein. Eine grobe Wegbeschreibung liegt im Anhang.

Gruß Many


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2012)

teilnehmerliste angepasst.
das treffen findet definitiv statt!


----------



## vollmi (20 Juni 2012)

Wann wird eigentlich die Quantensingularität vorgeführt? Das man NACH dem Forumstreffen VOR dem Forumstreffen Frühstücken und Heimreisen kann? 

mfG René


----------



## Zottel (20 Juni 2012)

Frei nach Sepp Herberger gilt natürlich auch:
NACH dem Forumstreffen ist VOR dem Forumstreffen.
Es geht also auch ohne Quantensingularität...

Tweets aus gewöhnlich gut unterichteten Kreisen besagen, dass die Quantensingularität  von Siemens längst zur Einsatzreife gebracht wurde. Anders als beim  bekannten und millionenfach bewährten Siemens-Lufthaken soll die  Markteinführung jedoch erst nach *gelungener* Integration in das TIA-Portal erfolgen.
Böse  Zungen behaupten, in Wahrheit warte man lediglich ab, bis eine  angepasste Version von Stuxnet verfügbar sein wird. Diese vermag bei  Bedarf die Quantensingularität - aber auch viele andere  High-Tech-Artikel aus demselben Hause - NACH vollständigem  Zahlungseingang aber schon VOR Auslieferung außer Betrieb zu setzen. Es  wird noch daran gearbeitet, die Erinnerung aller Mitarbeiter des Kunden  mit den auf diese Weise nach(oder vor-)bearbeiteten Fakten in  Übereinstimmung zu bringen, um eine maximale Kundenzufriedenheit zu  erzielen. Das wäre eigentlich für das hoch entwickelte Virus ein  Leichtes, jedoch erweist sich in der Praxis die Verbreitung über USB als  Flaschenhals: Insbesondere in Entwicklungsländern scheuen sich  potentielle Kunden, die Hirn-Schnittstellen ihrer gesamten Belegschaft  auf USB 3.0 hochrüsten zu lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2012)

irgendwie habe ich erwartet das Zottel diese Frage beantwortet


----------



## vollmi (20 Juni 2012)

Und wie unglaublich umfassend


----------



## ALgG (21 Juni 2012)

Hm, schon Logisch, oder? Nachdem ich versucht habe das Wetter von morgen zu erkunden, kommt mir der Beitrag sehr vertraut vor.


----------



## Grizzly88 (21 Juni 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich der zeitliche Ablauf von Samstag? Bin nur Samstag dabei. Weiß aber nicht, wann es losgeht. Hab ich was übersehen? Fals ich jemand mitnehmen sollte sagt bescheid. Bis Samstag.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juni 2012)

Grizzly88 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der zeitliche Ablauf von Samstag? Bin nur Samstag dabei. Weiß aber nicht, wann es losgeht. Hab ich was übersehen? Fals ich jemand mitnehmen sollte sagt bescheid. Bis Samstag.



Guckst du HIER


----------



## van (22 Juni 2012)

Kann es sein das Google Maps unter                                   "Unterweiler 10, D-88356 Ostrach" nichts sinnvolles findet? 
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Unterweiler+10,+D-88356+Ostrach&hl=de&ie=UTF-8

Und erst mit "Königseggwalder Straße 11, D-88356 Ostrach" Das richtige raus kommt
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Unterweiler+10,+D-88356+Ostrach&hl=de&ie=UTF-8

Und das Gasthaus Schwanen das hier ist
http://www.haus-schwanen.de/impressum.html


----------



## Joe (26 Juni 2012)

*Vortrag über ATEX*

Wie nach dem Vortrag besprochen hier die ATEX Presentation.
http://esatex.com/Allgemein/Einfuehrung_ATEX.pdf

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Referenten der Firma Pepperl + Fuchs für diesen gelungenen und sehr interessanten Vortrag.


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe dieses jahr leider nicht mit übermäsiger anwesenheit geglänzt.
mir gings nicht so gut, der freitag abend gab mir den rest und am samstag musste ich schon wieder in richtung dortmund zu nem umbau fahren.

tut mir leid, aber ich denke ihr hatte auch so eine menge spass!


----------

